# Home Depot - "Will Shop Again"



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

U-p-ppp! They did it again today. 

Checkout who was really nice, and really young (surprised she could work there) said point blank-like they are telling me what to put in the customer survey form. 

I told her...that's living vicariously.

She gave an awkward smiley laugh. 

"But do you care what I think" I said ?

She wasn't sure what to say... _is a slight nod enough?_

_Will HD eventually end up learning a lesson from this self-righteous little stunt?_


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Probably not, it's likely just a store level attempt to boost numbers

I'd bet there was a conference call, and the DM called out that store to the GM in front of all the others in the area about how they had low numbers, GM delegates it to the manager who oversees service with a "I don't care how, just get the numbers up"



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So they went out and decided to piss off Artinall so he could rant on and on to his forum buddies who will get pissed at HD too for doing such a stupid thing.

Good plan.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

https://www.reddit.com/r/HomeDepot/comments/8ico5l/voc_definitely_will_shop_again/


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'm sorry. I don't give out 5 stars unless it's absolutely amazing. If I'm happy 4 stars is as good as you'll get.

They do realize that on a 5 star system 3 stars is average, right? 4 stars is above average and 5 is spectacular?

So what's so spectacular about going to a HD and standing in line? Or you had the product in stock, that's only going to be average because you are expected to have what's in your catalog in stock, hello..... you're a store that sells it.

I mean maybe if you're a contractor and you ordered stuff for pickup through the phone and you got there and it was ready, and the order was perfect, and they put you at the head of the line, and they loaded up your truck without any incident... then maybe you could get a 5 star review.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Last time I was there I got a bunch of shelving stuff. 18 12x8' shelves and some poles and standards and brackets. Over $1K worth. The guy asked me if I'd like some help loading it onto the truck. That was nice. But I wanted to wrap stuff up with stretch wrap and knew it'd take longer than normal so I politely declined.

I'd give 4 stars for that.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm going to start logging in and sharing some one star experiences. Maybe I'll win $5,000 in the process.

Then again, we'd probably be dinging the cashier while the overall store experience continues to suck.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I'm sorry. I don't give out 5 stars unless it's absolutely amazing. If I'm happy 4 stars is as good as you'll get.
> 
> They do realize that on a 5 star system 3 stars is average, right? 4 stars is above average and 5 is spectacular?
> 
> ...


What WE consider 'average' is what Joe and Suzy Homeowner would consider 'stellar'.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well then Joe and Suzy can give up their 5 star reviews. That's fine by me because service expectations are relative to your own experiences.

But if someone gives you a 3 star review it's not an insult. It's just average. But people looke at a 3 star review as the world ending.

My favorites I see are I couldn't give you zero stars so I had to give you 1 star. Or, where are the negative stars? This sucks so bad I think I should be able to take some stars away from other peoples reviews.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Leo G said:


> So they went out and decided to piss off Artinall so he could rant on and on to his forum buddies who will get pissed at HD too for doing such a stupid thing.
> 
> Good plan.


 Everyone has a right to know, beforehand, don't they? Isn't this just fair? 

And is there an element of catching the customer off-guard here?

Stays isolated and it's more likely they'll just keep doing it...on and on.

I don't take part in these feedbacks or ratings for HD. 
Being unfamiliar probably had something to do with this...

_- *Hey, if it infringes on Art, does it not infringe on all us?*_


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

They actually pissed me off with their feedback crap.

Somehow they connected my credit card with my email address and now every time I purchase something with that CC I get an email a few days later to give my report on how I liked it. I even unsubscribed to the thing but they keep coming. I'm sure it was connected when I purchased something online from them because it wasn't in stock. So now I just delete those emails with a little rage in my fingertip.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> They actually pissed me off with their feedback crap.
> 
> Somehow they connected my credit card with my email address and now every time I purchase something with that CC I get an email a few days later to give my report on how I liked it. I even unsubscribed to the thing but they keep coming. I'm sure it was connected when I purchased something online from them because it wasn't in stock. So now I just delete those emails with a little rage in my fingertip.


Check to see if it's a separate, specific email they're sending it from. If so, just block that email addy.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Leo G said:


> They actually pissed me off with their feedback crap.
> 
> Somehow they connected my credit card with my email address and now every time I purchase something with that CC I get an email a few days later to give my report on how I liked it. I even unsubscribed to the thing but they keep coming. I'm sure it was connected when I purchased something online from them because it wasn't in stock. So now I just delete those emails with a little rage in my fingertip.


I get those too.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Certainly there are better ways to incentivize, or at least encourage contractors and customers to take the time out of their day to contribute in constructive feedback. So that HD can better serve, with "serve" being the operative word here...the buyer, and thus close what could be a healthy feedback loop. 

Maybe they are unfamiliar with the customer concept? _- Let's see, in the interest of turning this malady around._


----------



## HP Millcon (Mar 7, 2018)

artinall said:


> I guess I could bring my own red stamp, smack it on the counter "Definitely will work on customer service more"
> 
> Maybe they've gotten _too big_?
> 
> ...


My local Verizon store has done the same thing. Their employees make it sound like they will get a pay cut or something if you don't rate them a perfect 10. Irritates the living daylights out of me.....


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Have tried calling HD many times since my prior post, leaving message (PR/Atlanta) to talk with them about this, fair and direct with my "case #".

Only got a rare return and only when I'm not in...


----------

